# Stiffy Depth?



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day guys,

Just wondering if anybody here uses the Stiffy Lures?

I bought a 60mm minnow today and am wondering what their working deth is.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yes i do but i'm not sure of the depth, not that deep i think. i bought a deep diver minmin today.... just for something different!


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

hairymick said:


> G'day guys,
> 
> Just wondering if anybody here uses the Stiffy Lures?
> 
> I bought a 60mm minnow today and am wondering what their working deth is.


To quote from the website..

"The Stiffy Minnow has a streamlined design which means it casts like a bullet (ideal for picking off spooky Bream in shallow water at long range), and will dive to a metre and run a bit deeper than that on the troll."

Dan


----------



## chiefshaka (Jan 29, 2007)

hairymick,

Dan A is right, they dive to about a metre with a slow rise in salt water and neutral buoancy in fresh. I have used them on bream and they were hammered extremely well, the only problem I had was that the owner trebles used seemed to break very easily (can be retro fitted quite easily) but despite this I still caught bream on the back treble with only 1 hook intact :shock:

They also have a very seductive roll as they are slowly retrieved. Retro fitting slightly heavier hooks or adding some lead weight will alter the depth that they work in.

cheers

Dave


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

they might go ok on tassie bream but i couldnt see our qld bream grabbing a lure that big consistently, 
should be good on flatties, trevs and bass though.


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

chiefshaka said:


> hairymick,
> 
> Dan A is right, they dive to about a metre with a slow rise in salt water and neutral buoancy in fresh. I have used them on bream and they were hammered extremely well, the only problem I had was that the owner trebles used seemed to break very easily (can be retro fitted quite easily) but despite this I still caught bream on the back treble with only 1 hook intact :shock:
> 
> ...


Have to say I had to replace the trebles on my first outing with a stiffy as well due to breaking trebles. :shock:

Dan


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I like the looks of these lures and only diving to around a metre or so would suit the shallow rivers round here.

The SX 60s are effective on bream here so I think they just might work as well.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

they certainly look nice

arghhh theres too many that look nice, i dont think il ever be content with my lure collection hehe.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Paul,



> Nice lure, crap trebles


 :shock:

Mine has Owner trebles on it. will probably road test it this weekend. Oh yeah, I also just took delivery of a swag of Jaysea Patriot 50s and 65s. Does anybody use them on bream?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Mick,
I found in water shallower than 1.5m i was getting caught in the weed when trolling, cast and retreive should be ok to a metre. Haven't had much success on them but, no bream and one flattie.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Dan A (Aug 29, 2005)

Here is the website for Stiffys..

http://www.stiffylures.com.au/

I think I will get some of the new poppers he has out now.

Dan


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks again fellers.will definately try it out on sunday.

G'day Paul, 



> Mate those JC lures should really be good, and there's no reason bream or flatties wouldn't go for them. What colours do you have?


Nearly all of them 8) Got em mainly for bass


----------

